# Cream of Tartar Substitute?



## Obsidian (Feb 2, 2014)

I want to make solid bubble bars but cream of tarter is just too dang expensive. Alternatively, a recipe without cream of tarter would be ok too.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 2, 2014)

Nope, there is really not a replacement for cream of tartar that will work


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 2, 2014)

Well poopy, guess I'll have to hit up the bulk store and see if I can find some thats some what decently priced. I suppose another option it to find a different use for my SLSA.


----------



## freyacat (Feb 3, 2014)

You can use citric acid instead of cream of tartar,  but the bars won't be quite as malleable when shaping them.  Good luck with your bars.


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2014)

You can get 5 lbs. cream of tartar for $38.95 plus $6.95 shipping at the link below.  This is the best deal I have found for shipping.

http://www.spicesforless.com/new/cream-of-tartar-bulk.html


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 3, 2014)

I made my bubble bath bombs today using citric acid. Everything seems to have went well, the ingredients mixed up easy enough though rolling it up was a pain. Colored purple and scented with huckleberry fo.
Clean up was very bubbly


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

Let us know how they work after they have completely dried. We never had any luck with citric acid in bubble bars


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 3, 2014)

Will do. What kind of issues did you have with the citric acid? My mix was really soft, I was able to get it rolled into a log and sliced but now the slices have flattened out like a big soft cookie. If I make a second batch, I think I will use less glycerin.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Will do. What kind of issues did you have with the citric acid? My mix was really soft, I was able to get it rolled into a log and sliced but now the slices have flattened out like a big soft cookie. If I make a second batch, I think I will use less glycerin.


 
Yup pretty much what happened, they would not harden properly. I also tried using citric once for play dough when I was out of cream of tartar and it liquified in a couple of days. There really is not a substitute for cream of tartar that I have found


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 4, 2014)

That ended up being a disaster. I plopped the slices into silicone muffin liners to try and contain them and the batter grew up and over the muffin tin. No matter how much I punch the batter down, it quickly raises like a bread dough. Ended up putting it all into a plastic tub and will scoop it out as needed.
Not sure if the citric acid made it worse or what but I used some of the batter last night, it bubbled up good and left a nice scent but I felt sticky and nasty afterwards. I ended having to shower and wash the residue off with a salt bar.


----------

